# Will clear acrylic take a screw?



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey guys. Before I tear up a brand new piece of acrylic. I have the acrylic/plexi drill bit for a pilot hole. I have a feeling if I try to screw into pilot I’m going to crack the acrylic. I think I’m going to try and find a longer hinge that will clear the livewell lip so I can thru bolt. Or am I being too cautious? Never had a clear lid. Lid was always starboard. I bought a piece to practice on and after cracking it a few times holesawing for the slam latch I decided I’m just going to lay out holes and have prospect plastics cut it. All input is welcome.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

It will likely crack, I would definitely go the through bolt route.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

BrownDog said:


> It will likely crack, I would definitely go the through bolt route.


Thanks. Just found this video online where this guy heats up the screw and basically taps the acrylic to receive it. The issue is the lip for the lid won’t give me room for the nut if I thru bolt. I would have to plow out the glass behind it. Plans starting to come together.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Or counter sink the back for the nut and through bolt. Cut off any protruding screw with a small dremel cut off wheel.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Capnredfish said:


> Or counter sink the back for the nut and through bolt. Cut off any protruding screw with a small dremel cut off wheel.


Didn’t think of that either. That’s good thinking.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I just did an acrylic dash panel... Having had a few cracks years before I drilled all of my fastening holes to the exact size needed (4 x 14 panel, 8 screws with finishing (cup) washers) with the panel in place.... Then I removed the panel and drilled each hole in the acrylic slightly oversize... Works like a charm. Not sure how my routine would fare on a hatch made out of acrylic though... 

Given my installation the one additional thing I'd be concerned about is the actual surface you're fastening to and whether it's the same flat surface to match the acrylic's surface since that sort of stuff will generate cracks in acrylic... over time.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

le may miami said:


> I just did an acrylic dash panel... Having had a few cracks years before I drilled all of my fastening holes to the exact size needed (4 x 14 panel, 8 screws with finishing (cup) washers) with the panel in place.... Then I removed the panel and drilled each hole in the acrylic slightly oversize... Works like a charm. Not sure how my routine would fare on a hatch made out of acrylic though...
> 
> Given my installation the one additional thing I'd be concerned about is the actual surface you're fastening to and whether it's the same flat surface to match the acrylic's surface since that sort of stuff will generate cracks in acrylic... over time.


Thanks Bob. I’ll have it sorted. Or I’ll break it and buy a new one and then I’ll be an expert.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Gee - how do you suppose I learned? Most of my lessons should have come with a box of band-aids for convenience if nothing else...


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> Gee - how do you suppose I learned? Most of my lessons should have come with a box of band-aids for convenience if nothing else...


A fella with redundancy on his boat is a fella who has been stranded in the past.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Acrylic is relatively easy to shatter or crack. A very dangerous situation if you happen to slip and land on it and your foot goes through.

Polycarbonate is a much safer alternative and will not crack like acrylic and will hold your screw.

Polycarbonate is very similar in properties to the starboard your used to but even better in a few ways.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> Acrylic is relatively easy to shatter or crack. A very dangerous situation if you happen to slip and land on it and your foot goes through.
> 
> Polycarbonate is a much safer alternative and will not crack like acrylic and will hold your screw.
> 
> Polycarbonate is very similar in properties to the starboard your used to but even better in a few ways.


already bought the piece. I’ll make it work. If I shatter it down the road I’ll look into a better alternative. But it’s just a livewell lid.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Lowtidelowlife said:


> already bought the piece. I’ll make it work. If I shatter it down the road I’ll look into a better alternative. But it’s just a livewell lid.


Heed the advice of Lemay and carry a big box of band aids and super glue.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

DuckNut said:


> Heed the advice of Lemay and carry a big box of band aids and super glue.


I’ll let you know when I have catastrophic failure from the livewell lid.


----------

